# Custom Haying



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

I live in the west side of the state of Oregon. This year for my custom haying I'd like to charge a flat 2 dollars per bale of hay. The charge would be for Mowing/conditioning, rake and bale. I put up 60 lb 2 string bales that are tight and uniform. Does 2 dollars per bale seem high or ?. Would like input from others.
Thanks, Richard.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

That might work but if the hay is thin you will have to charge for everything seprate by the acre to make any money, If the hay is really thick you might do allright.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Look at the thread "Baling rates for 2010"....good information. I told my neighbor $4 a bale, left in the field, so he'd leave me alone. Nice kid but a real PITA to try and do any business with. Tries to nickle and dime you to death.


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

BCFENCE said:


> That might work but if the hay is thin you will have to charge for everything seprate by the acre to make any money, If the hay is really thick you might do allright.


Thank You. All the hay is good thick Orchard/Tim. What do you charge per: Mowing-Raking-Baling then leave in field? If you don't mind sharing! I did charge 63 per ton of hay to do the same job the last 3 years.
Thanks again for any help BC.
Richard


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Richard i charge 60 cents to bale, 25 cents to load it with my grappel, 7 dollars to rake or ted, 14 dollars to cut with a 9ft disc bine.Figured seperate on a 50 bale average( small squares) it comes to 63.50 an acre or 1.27 a bale. Im just thinking of a figure you could charge per bale to do it all but unload the hay. Lets say you charge 1.50 a bale and it makes 50 bales to the acre you gross 75 dollars an acre. I know that sounds like pocket change but thats why i do very little custum work, But and this is a big but, If you can cover several acres such as 40 acres in one field you would gross 3 thousand dollars. Im just trowing a few numbers around, You can put your own numbers in to come to some price that makes you money. But my opinon is, Once you get to high you can buy hay cheaper than you could go threw the hassel of seeding and ferdlizing and taking chances with weather and mother nature. Around here you can buy hay for 2 to 3 dollars all day most of the time, With the better hay costing a few more dollars. You can also cut on halves or 3rds , Figure it that way and see how your numbers work out, Just throwing a few ideas out their, hope something helps.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

$12.50 to mow with a 13' discbine.

$5 an acre each time it's tedded.

$5 an acre for raking.

$8 bucks a 4x5 bale with net wrap, I actually charge more if they insist on twine.


----------

